

Universe slowly dying as old stars fade faster than new ones are born - coffeeyesplease
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/aug/10/universe-slowly-dying-gama-old-stars-fade-faster-than-new-ones-born

======
bbali
This is sad, I thought we were going to live forever :-(.

~~~
cLeEOGPw
Red and brown dwarfs will live till the end of the universe, so there is
plenty of free energy to use till then.

